# Castle keep or tower-house for table top wargamers



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been busy on a new project since my "ironclads" project...
Most of the materials are found or repurposed...cardboard, foam core, coffee stir sticks, a lot of glue, time and patience lol...
I have been wanting to build some terrain pieces for war gamers, i figured why not start with this, a castle keep, or tower-house, I figure with addidion or subtraction of curtain walls they could be used as either...
Two different ones so far with three more in the werx!!
so far one has illuminated interior_a flicker bulb t-light, and the other will have a furnished "playable" interior






let me know what ya think...
Thanx,
Carl


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

They both have retractable draw planks at front door for an easier night's sleep!! lol


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like it!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanx John!!!!...more to come soon!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nicely done. I like all the small details with the brickwork and wooden floors.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanx Xenodyssey...
I hope for a finished piece this weekend


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok then, the 1st tower is complete...this is the lighted tower...









Thanx for looking...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! I like the detail work on the stone steps. 

And the retractable drawbridge is a great idea. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

The first two pages don't have photos anymore, but the last pages do, tower looks nice though. Karl


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

OK!!...lol I think I fixed the/my photobucket screwup fixed!...

*Here is tower#2...*








*A close up of the scratch built furniture so far...bed needs a spread and pillows, and bookcase will get books!!*


This one is about complete except for needing a base built for it!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice work, thanks for the photos I like the furniture and bookcase. thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanx starduster...I am having quite a bit of fun with these builds...2-3 more on workbench too!!

First time I ever tried to scratch build a building for terrain, so they are nice learning curves for me

I had an issue with photobucket loosing an album...had to find, reupload and send back out to sites i had posted to...thanks for coming back for another look!!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Outstanding, simply outstanding work!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you so much weasel!!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

The latest for tower 2...




retractable plank at front door and ability to be lit up...


This shot shows ability to play donjon/cellar if opted to...I might even make a stretching rack and stocks!


I also made the steps to look realistic-ish, or playable with based figures...


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good


----------

